
Show HN: A dynamic version of 300 CSS Properties to learn and practice - zainwah
https://www.web4college.com/css-play/
======
zainwah
It is a resource of around 300 CSS properties. I have been working on it for a
few months. Each individual property is covering up many aspects of a
property. For example, description, syntax, values, default value, practice,
applicability, compatibility, and practice in our code editor.

~~~
mihaifm
Nice! But consider adding some pagination or grouping them in different
sections. The page loads pretty slow on desktop and it's pretty much dead on
mobile.

~~~
zainwah
I did consider the load time of this page. But my intention was just the
easiness of a user so that he can find any of the property with examples and
values in one place. Can you please elaborate "grouping them into different
sections". Still, I managed the load time efficiently with respect to content.

------
saag4dinner
After thinking about this further, it might make sense to have the option to
have an unpaginated list of all properties, but perhaps not start with it as
@mihiafm mentions. I did notice it becomes paginated as soon as you click on
one of the properties--perhaps an intro page?

Anyway, great work--useful to me, thanks!

~~~
zainwah
Thanks. My first page contained the static version of CSS properties but the
other pages are dynamic i.e. a user can change and practice the values of a
property.

------
peternicky
cool but the performance is very poor. Loading time is not ideal but the
really issue is after it loads, scrolling and navigating the page CRAWLS.

